# Cloudy Water



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just placed my live rock, live sand, and pre-mixed saltwater into my tank. It is cloudy like i have heard. But should i do something else? Should i turn on my powerhead on at least a low setting to stop the water from stagnating? Should i turn on my filtration system as well as protein skimmer?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sure throw on a powerhead and filtration system


----------

